

Creep shamed on Facebook was actually man taking selfie with Darth Vader - Errorcod3
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/05/11/creep-shamed-on-facebook-was-actually-man-taking-selfie-with-darth-vader/

======
Torgo
>The retraction post has only been viewed one-fiftieth of the times the
original post was viewed.

Suggestion: Make Facebook campaign of everybody who shared the picture, and by
court order have the woman make a promoted Facebook post linking to the
article exonerating him. Is it possible to make a campaign like that? It
should be.

------
waterlesscloud
At the beginning of the year, I wrote down some predictions for 2015, mostly
just to force myself to think about where things were going.

One of them was that 2014 was "peak social media outrage" and that it would
begin to become unfashionable and taper off this year. This is exactly the
kind of thing that can make that happen.

